# Personal info on posts - please read



## xabiaxica

Please be aware that it is against the rules to post e-mail addresses, facebook IDs or any other kind of personal info within your posts.

These WILL ALWAYS be removed, and repeated violation of the rule will result in your account being closed

this rule is for your own protection 

if you wish to contact each other privately, please use the Private Message facility


----------

